# Oh Sh!t: The Awakening - Book 1



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I did it! It's officially published! http://www.amazon.com/Oh-Sh-Book-Aw...=1378292652&sr=8-1&keywords=On+sh!t+awakening

I want to thank everyone on here for the encouragement given. I do greatly appreciate it!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations, keep up the good work


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I will be buying this book as soon as I finish my weeks school work. Good job on getting it done


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I will be buying this book as soon as I finish my weeks school work. Good job on getting it done


Thank you so much! On Sept 11, I will be dropping the price in honor of this who have fallen, all who have served or are serving, and last but not least to our 1st responders. Just an FYI...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great book. Really liked the family aspect. Too many prep per books are lone hero gunslingers heading off. You did a good job focusing on group thinking and decision making. I also liked the prepared society shout outs. One question......did you send your neighbors a copy of this book?  Good job. Can't wait for #2.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Great book. Really liked the family aspect. Too many prep per books are lone hero gunslingers heading off. You did a good job focusing on group thinking and decision making. I also liked the prepared society shout outs. One question......did you send your neighbors a copy of this book?  Good job. Can't wait for #2.


CBL - thank you bro. Greatly appreciated... Can you do me a favor, please leave this review on Amazon? And no, I didn't send a copy to my neighbors that would be a violation of OPSEC! Roflmao... Actually, it is the husband and I who don't get along, he hates my dogs and is an arse... Have actually told him to get off my land more than once.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Will do. Gotta figure out how. First review


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Sooo will it be out in paperback? Have thought about it but havent gotten to the ebook thing yet.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats! The first one is always a big accomplishment. :congrat::congrat::congrat:

Now get started on number 2!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

talob said:


> Sooo will it be out in paperback? Have thought about it but havent gotten to the ebook thing yet.


No, it is ebook only... Making assumption - you are using a windows PC - you can download the kindle software here http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/pc/download. They also make it for Mac, chrome, android, iPad, etc... It is a great way to get a lot of good self-publishing authors' works... There are many on here for example with some very good books, I know cause I have purchased and read them all


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Congrats! The first one is always a big accomplishment. :congrat::congrat::congrat:
> 
> Now get started on number 2!


Thank you, and you are so right... I have to do a re-edit cause my copy editor got ticked at me cause I didn't take all of her Chicago standards... Lol... So that is the next 3-4 days goal. Additionally, I have some more interviews done - Dr Prepper had me on for over an hour - which will be releases on 9.11...

However, I started book 2 last week, first writing session ended with 5,000 words down... And 50% of the plot outlined.

I want to thank you dude for all the private emails and encouragement you have given to me over the last 2 months or so...

This site truly does rock, as I mentioned in the author notes, and also gave a mention on the interview I gave.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it released for the Nook, or just through Amazon?
I'd like to read it, but only have the nook software downloaded.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Is it released for the Nook, or just through Amazon?
> I'd like to read it, but only have the nook software downloaded.


I am only on amazon - nook is going possibly going out of business as B&N announced last month the whole nook platform was on the auction block... plus Amazon kdp program locks you into only being on Amazon if you want it in the lending library...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

invision said:


> I am only on amazon - nook is going possibly going out of business as B&N announced last month the whole nook platform was on the auction block... plus Amazon kdp program locks you into only being on Amazon if you want it in the lending library...


FWIW...I think I've had maybe a half dozen "lends" total for all of my stories. It's a great option when people use it, but it seems few actually do.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, I will buy it! I am hooked on this genre.....and my biggest beef is all of these 65 page freekin books! That isn't a BOOK! Give me 435 pages!! I will give ya a review when I finish!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Hey, I will buy it! I am hooked on this genre.....and my biggest beef is all of these 65 page freekin books! That isn't a BOOK! Give me 435 pages!! I will give ya a review when I finish!


Mine is 83,000 words, and almost 300 pages once it went through copy editing.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Oh-Sh-Book-Aw...8&qid=1378593001&sr=1-2&keywords=Michael+Kaye today only it is free for remeberence of 9-11


----------



## displaced1 (Jun 27, 2011)

*encouagement*



invision said:


> I did it! It's officially published! http://www.amazon.com/Oh-Sh-Book-Aw...=1378292652&sr=8-1&keywords=On+sh!t+awakening
> 
> I want to thank everyone on here for the encouragement given. I do greatly appreciate it!


good luck to yoartydance:u


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

displaced1 said:


> good luck to yoartydance:u


Thanks everyone. Quick update - I just hit the Top 100 Sales List under War Fiction! Woo Hoo! It is truly humbling to see that stat come in... I sat there this morning at 3:30 a.m. and just kept hitting refresh thinking Amazon must be wrong,..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I cant figure out how to leave a review. Either Im doing something wrong or itbwont give me the option from my phone. Gotta link that will let me leave one?


----------



## rockymac (Sep 13, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I cant figure out how to leave a review. Either Im doing something wrong or itbwont give me the option from my phone. Gotta link that will let me leave one?


It is usually at the end of book if you are on your iPad or iPhone. was it good? I just downloaded it today.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I cant figure out how to leave a review. Either Im doing something wrong or itbwont give me the option from my phone. Gotta link that will let me leave one?


Should be at very end of book. Other way, go to amazon, log in, do a search for Michael Kaye the awakening. Click on it, scroll down, button says leave a review. If you say I know the author or mention something directly - like nice to mention ps.com it will not get past Amazon and they will consider it paid review. Just heads up!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

rockymac said:


> It is usually at the end of book if you are on your iPad or iPhone. was it good? I just downloaded it today.


Thank you! Greatly appreciated! Hope you enjoy, please excuse any copy edit mistakes they are being fixed right now...


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to thank you for the free copy on 9.11. I am looking foward to reading the rest of the series. 
I had a hard time following the passage of time in the novel. From when they started prepping to the collapse. It seemed like it was an incredibly short time from when they started to when the shit hit the fan.
Also I had trouble connecting to John. Its hard when your making less than 40K a year with benefits to identify with someone making 400K. When they buy up massive amounts of ammo, I was sitting there in shock with the amount of ammo being purchased at one time. 
But other then that, I thought you did a great job of showing what bad op sec does in a collapse. And besides you made them more human then say someone like Rawles does. Esp. with no special training, John being over weight, and out of shape. It made him physically someone you can relate to. 
Other then that, it was a great story, and I look forward to the remaining books in the series.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> I want to thank you for the free copy on 9.11. I am looking foward to reading the rest of the series.
> I had a hard time following the passage of time in the novel. From when they started prepping to the collapse. It seemed like it was an incredibly short time from when they started to when the shit hit the fan.
> Also I had trouble connecting to John. Its hard when your making less than 40K a year with benefits to identify with someone making 400K. When they buy up massive amounts of ammo, I was sitting there in shock with the amount of ammo being purchased at one time.
> But other then that, I thought you did a great job of showing what bad op sec does in a collapse. And besides you made them more human then say someone like Rawles does. Esp. with no special training, John being over weight, and out of shape. It made him physically someone you can relate to.
> Other then that, it was a great story, and I look forward to the remaining books in the series.


Cabowabo - Thank you for reading the book & thank you also for serving (if memory serves me correctly). Also, I am glad you like the book overall.

Let me respond a little to your comments, cause I have heard them from another author (of PAW novels) that trashed me in an email through my website, yet retweets a lot of my posts on twitter. Go Figure Eh?

When I sat down to write the book, I wanted it to be different than most out there. I had three goals - 1) inform people 2) teach people and 3) provide an entertaining read.

So for informing people about the economic situation we are in as a country: I didn't think about how "rich" John is at the beginning of the book. In part, because I am writing my experiences through John at the beginning. Matt & Stefan are real people in my life. Matt's company was my first client, he is a poker buddy of mine and yes we met exactly how it is stated in the book. Stefan is 1 of 3 people that co-invented how the ATM bank networks run (back in the days of the MAC and HONOR networks), with now 30+ years in the banking industry from CEO of two banks to the highest level of consultant. In real life, Stefan can call the CEO of any major bank or member on the Fed Reserve Board because he knows these individuals personally. Matt's partner & CEO has O's blackberry number on his cell, while Matt, one day to shock me, he called Jack Welch with me sitting in his office (knowing I am a huge fan of Jack) so I could talk to Jack for a few minutes. I know that may sound fantasy, but to be honest, that is who I have as contacts and friends.

So, to properly tell the story of how I became a prepper and to properly give the insight, on how I became so concerned about the economy is direct conversations with these individuals. John did exactly what I did in the first 3 months - buy buy buy... and I will be completely honest, I spent probably $10K on stuff... But, As you will see in book two, having money pre-SHTF doesn't mean jack during SHTF. I already had that in the back of my head about half way through writing the novel, when they are making the massive preparations to secure the basement... there is a couple flaws that I plan to exploit.

Also, I wanted to show how trigger events could speed up the process. My parents actually own a business that provides services to one of the Ohio Ethanol plants. Would you believe that my dad's truck or any of his cars have NEVER been searched, he pulls up to the gate, says he is there to make a delivery - sometimes stating who the delivery is for, sometimes not... most "Hey, I am here to make a delivery to building 5" and he gets waived through. No asking for ID, no verifying the delivery, or looking in truck/car. Absolutely nothing, just a nod, and a wave through. SCARY - isn't it? Now granted, my dad is exactly who I narrate him to be in the novel. He is a major fish in a small pomd, so maybe the gate guys know him, but still that is no excuse IMO.

Yet, when I was writing the book, I didn't want to try to figure out how I would get my mom and dad from Ohio... especially in real life when they have said, "Son, we believe you, it will happen in your life time, but we are in our last few years on earth, there is no need to worry about us." Let me tell you something, I really hope my pain came through in writing that letter and chapter.

2) teaching. I desperately wanted to take ideas out there on the net, what I have learned here on PS for example, and show useful ways to use and improve items - an example, the end result of the cook stove - it can heat the room, cook food, provide hot water to a water heater, and provide the heat/smoke for preserving food. 1 item does 4 jobs with a little cheap engineering. I really wanted to go further in depth on certain things - canning, butchering, making the rocket stoves, etc, while it might be cool for a true prepper, the general reader would go yawn. So I had to try to find a nice balance.

3) entertaining. Well nothing there, except hoping someone liked reading it. With 5 - 5 stars and 1 - 4 star review, I think I might have 

Now in book 2, I want to continue to do 1, 2, and 3. Gun Safety for example - John gets shot, why? poor training and gun safety. Realism of SHTF - very very few have done Close Quarters Combat. I have read on it, seen videos on it, but there is no course close to here where I can go to train. 
A lot of the PAW stuff out there is based on 1 or 2 ppl trying to survive, in 299 Days (which I love) is all guns a blazing lead the fight type stuff. Well, I want to show the realism of how books and videos can't prepare you 100% for real life. I want to show how a group can interact with each other - wealth/non-wealth it doesn't matter once SHTF. Second, I want to show the effects on people just trying to survive when a Civil War breaks out. Not, oh hell yeah, let's go fight. but you have got to be kidding me?

I will be posting Book 2 as I write it like with Book 1.

Does this help explain out the book better?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you give us an estimated completion date for Book 2? Something more specific than "Winter 2013?" Please?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> Can you give us an estimated completion date for Book 2? Something more specific than "Winter 2013?" Please? http://www.smileyvault.com/


Well, let's see (and I am seriously not being a smart arse) I started book 1 the 2nd week of May, finished it in 1st week of Aug, copy edit took 2 weeks. Wrote 2-3 hours 3 times a week. Also took 2 full weeks off in July... No Saturdays or Sundays either, because wife had no clue until it was in copy editors hands roflmao... Which she is very proud of me and supportive for book 2 to come out... Back on track (sorry been up for 48 hrs now)... So, I sat down today and spent 3 hrs rewriting what I had started... I am 4,800 words into book 2, my goal is longer, more descriptive book 2.. But I will add Saturdays and Sundays now,,, so maybe in copy editor hands by 2nd week of November? December, published before Christmas? That is giving me time for Nov holidays and such...

Also, I need to go back through and look at grammar again, I have 1,000 downloads now, and my copy editor called me and reamed me out big time cause I didn't take all of her suggestions... .so I need to push myself this weekend to completely go back over and then republish it as version 2...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh and BTW - thank you everyone... Now #11 in war fiction and #51 in Action Adventure for top 100 paid ebooks on kindle platform.


----------



## guy_patten (Sep 29, 2014)

Good book! Waiting for book 2!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Invision, I've been trained in CQB (Close Quarters Battle) but its been awhile since I've done it. We get the training just in case but we never spend the time like the Army/Marine Infantry and other Combat MOS'S do to learn it. 

What I do know about it is this. Their are a million of ways to clear a building, each is just as right as any other once you have the fundementals down. You might take a look at James Yeager on Youtube when you have awhile, he is based in Tennessee and probably has a course you can attend on how to fight CQB. Very Intense dude, lots of language.

Other then that, Can't wait to read your new Book. You're right on the 299 days series, it is a solid series I am a fan of it. But their are parts of it that come off kind of lame, and self glorifying. Which is not something I've seen/yet to see in your series. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

Any updates on Book 2?


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

This was one of the better preSHTF books I have read is there any word on the next book. Really liked the fact that there was more than 50 pages in the book. Thanks for writing it. Don.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Was the 2nd book ever written or published?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I searched the net only mentioned book 1. Maybe he is still working on book 2. Looks like i must read book 1 judging by rhe post on here!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> I searched the net only mentioned book 1. Maybe he is still working on book 2. Looks like i must read book 1 judging by rhe post on here!


It was a pretty decently good book. Would I put it on the same level as a Chricton or a Grisham, no. But it was way better then most "Prepper Fiction" that is available.


----------

